# Do you know this girl?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20060124053909990009&ncid=NWS00010000000001


Such a sad story, same age as my oldest, i hope they catch whoever did this!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats awful.. makes you wanna go hug your kids, doesnt it?? My little girl just turned two and I just cant imagine how someone could harm a child.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

My grandaughter is 3. I can't imagine someone doing that. There are some SICK people in this world.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

See, if it was my child, person responsible better pray the police found him before i did!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Awwww she's only a baby.


----------



## noobzie (Jan 22, 2006)

This is a cruel world we live in....
I think i saw that in Americas Most Wanted. I just remember something about people in the Vegas area dont recognize her and she could be outta town.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow that's so incredibly sad. I hope that someone will come forth and give the little girl the justice she deserves


----------

